# Hubby's friend got a new puppy - "Dingo x Husky". Opinions?



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

A guy in my husbands platoon got a new puppy about a week ago and came over with her tonight (we do puppy play dates with vaccinated puppies, this is our second, the other playdate was a labradoodle). He said he paid 400 for her and that she is a "Dingo and Husky" mix. He told me he saw the parent's and the dad was a black/white siberian husky and the Mom a Dingo. I have personally never saw a Dingo in my life so I googled it and to me the dog doesn't look like a Dingo.

I know she is just a puppy right now and will grow but IMO she looks more like a lab/pitbull/husky mix. I could be wrong though, I never saw a Dingo in real life and sometimes pictures don't do justice. She is beautiful and has one blue eye, a curled tail, short hair, and a lengthy type body.

Anyways here are some shots I got of her. I took them on my good camera instead of my phone because I knew right away I was going to ask everyones opinions on it. I got another pic on my phone (she wouldn't sit still too much excitement so it was hard to get pics) so it's not the best quality. He said she is about 4 months old but she looks small to me but it may be because Xena is a giant breed. 

She was an awesomely friendly puppy. She nabbed Xena's pigskin roll but dropped it when Xena came close and then would grab it again when Xena would venture off. She was gentle with my children too. Very sweet girl. He named her "Darla". I just feel like he was lied to. I would of course never say anything but I figured I would get opinions.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Cute puppy! 

I worked at the county animal control many moons ago. It is illegal to own wildlife in Illinois without a proper permit. When rabies vaccination certificates would come thru that had Dingo x or Wolf x on it, protocol was to inform the state so they could go inspect the animal and see if the owner had proper permits. 99.999% of the time the dog was an ACD mix or a Husky mix and the owner wanted to make the dog sound exotic. Do you think your husband's friend would have paid $400 for a run of the mill mixed breed dog?


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't know. I have no idea if they're legal/not legal/if he has a permit/etc. He claims that is the price he paid but to me it sounds outlandish and bizarre because I personally don't see the dog as anything more then a mix of husky and other breeds. He could be lieing....but why...I have NO idea. I got the impression he really thinks the dog is a Dingo/Husky mix. He does have her vaccinated too. I know that much because he had the paperwork in his car because we asked what shots she had. She didn't have rabies though.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Cute puppy. I think Texas is pretty lenient when it comes to exotics. It is hard to judge a puppy. It will be interesting to see her as an adult.


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

Yea, I'm curious on how she will look. I still see lab and pit in her but also the husky. She is beautiful and sweet. I am hopeful we have more play dates with her in the future.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

If it really is a Dingo x Husky mix all I can say is that dog will be A LOT to handle.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Not that I'm an expert, but... I see absolutely no dingo. I'd agree with your guess of husky/lab/pit bull or some other very _doggy _mix.


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

I am going by the photos I have googled and I just don't see it. Not that I did before googling. My immediate thought when I saw her was "heinz 57" with an obvious mix of siberian husky due to the curled tail and one blue eye. I may be wrong...but...I just do not see Dingo at all!


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

I googled husky and dingo mix and this is one of the pictures that popped up. Not sure what to think....


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Dingos are pretty much not existent as pets in the US so the chance of having a dog that is part Dingo is really small (from what I understand they can't be imported). America does have its own Dingo like dog, the Carolina Dog AKA Dixie Dingo/American Dingo but they are also not incredibly common. Dingos and Dingo like dogs are pariah dogs, they are what happens when dogs breed for a very long time without human intervention. Sometimes when dogs breed indiscriminately they start to turn back into that appearance. You do get people trying to pass off pitbull or catahoula and shepherd mixes as Carolina dogs.

ETA: while TX is generally pretty lenient cities and counties have their own rules and Fort Hood doesn't allow wolfdog and coydog mixes. I don't know if they have a policy on dingo mixes but I have a feeling the same rule applies. That means that even calling this dog a dingo mix puts its life in danger.


----------



## MissChike (Aug 11, 2020)

XenaWarrior said:


> I googled husky and dingo mix and this is one of the pictures that popped up. Not sure what to think....


this looks just like my
Dog


----------

